
Ask HN: 30+ year olds - how much have you saved so far? - ryeguy_24
Curious to know how much people have saved (total assets) by the time they are in their 30s.
======
neuroticfish
I’m 29, almost 30, and my situation won’t have changed significantly by then.
My net worth is about -$90k. I feel like my salary will cap out at around $70k
because I’m a mediocre developer and not very smart. Can’t get married, can’t
have children, can’t travel. My girlfriend doesn’t even know how bad it is
because I’m ashamed to tell her. I mostly just resort to escapism (reading,
video games, etc) because the dread of not being debt free until my 40s is too
much weight to bear. I don’t like programming, maybe because I’m not good at
it, but it’s the only thing I can do to stay afloat. If I had no debt I’d love
to go work on a farm or something.

~~~
ryeguy_24
Take a deep breath. This feeling of claustrophobia gets to all of us at times.
Come up with a plan and stick with it. Discipline, while less fun, can make
you feel really good and can be a turning point in your life. Hey, and there
is always bankruptcy. I know somebody who is going through it right now
because it was compounding faster than he could pay it off. Sometimes
(definitely not always) it's the right option (comes with a bunch of other
side effects). Tell your girlfriend too. Maybe she can help you with your
plan. :) Best of luck (email in profile if you want to chat).

------
deanmoriarty
I’m 32, not married, and my net worth is ~$1.3M, all invested in Vanguard
index funds.

Started at $0 right after college (no student debt luckily) and got there
through savings and frugality and good employment options in the Bay Area.

The cost of living is insane over here, but if you are not pretentious,
financially disciplined (and in my case don't want kids), you’re going to be
easily saving 6 figures a year, which you probably couldn’t in other more
reasonable areas.

~~~
mortivore
That's a good nest egg for your age. Are you part of the FIRE movement(not
sure how else to phrase this)? If so, what are your plans? If not, same
question lol.

~~~
deanmoriarty
FIRE is one of the things I'd like most in this world, so I'm definitely
trying to pursue it, but I'm very different than the crowd you'd find on
reddit or other online communities: I don't assume an happy path that will
allow me to FIRE as soon as my expenses are 4% of my nest egg, I see that as
too risky.

I am personally using a conservative estimation that my portfolio will just
keep up with inflation (0% real growth), and since I don't plan to leave any
legacy, my math is simple, adjusted for inflation I can withdraw PORTFOLIO /
(90 - CURRENT_AGE) every year. Based on that math, I still have a long way to
go.

------
ignorantguy
32 year old here. Not much savings, 2 grand in emergency fund, 10 grand in
401k (realized a little bit late!)

------
pilom
31, married so all numbers are as a couple. Lived in DC for a year then moved
to Denver. Started at a defense contractor then gave that up to work remotely
for an ecommerce company for almost the same salary.

Net worth is about $450k, ~425k in Vanguard and $25k in checking/savings
accounts. Of the Vanguard money, 2/3rds in 401k or IRA accounts and 1/3 in
taxable accounts. Came out of college with $210k in debt (paid for both of us
to get Bachelors and Masters).

Anyone who has questions about investing or anything, feel free to reach out.
Email in profile.

------
hellowway4567
I'm 29 but I'll soon hit 30. I have roughly $85k.

I save all my money in normal savings account, no investing or anything
related to 'value increasing'. I don't have a separate retirement account
either. I feel like I am not managing my money well enough, but I also don't
feel like I have a "plan" for when I'm older. My next job have a clause where
they will match retirement savings up to X percentage, that's a good step I
guess? Kinda lost on the whole thing.

~~~
EADGBE
A matching 401k is really a great asset to have when job hunting. It's a sure-
fire way to quickly compound a large amount of money. It's "free money" as
they say, and always worth contributing to get the maximum match.

Also, 401k's often (don't have to be, but usually) are usually pretty moderate
index funds. The risk associated with them isn't always like buying Tesla
before he went and made his "$420" comment. They're a good start to investing
when you don't know that much about it all.

~~~
hellowway4567
As in my other comment, I mis-read the contract details. They will contribute
only 2% and I am able to myself contribute 2-15% (isn't this the same as just
saving myself?).

Also the country is Thailand, so there might be differences.

~~~
EADGBE
> Isn't this is the same as just saving myself?

Yes, it is. Though you'll more than likely see returns much higher than a
standard (but safe) savings account will give you. You'll also get that 2%
float on top of free money.

2% still isn't bad. Free is free, as I said.

In my particular case it's only 5% (best case):

50% match up to the first 10%.

So if I contribute 1% of my pay to it, I'll get a .5% match. If I contribute
10% to it, I'll get a 5% match. I can contribute more but I'll only ever get
that 5%.

In your case, this is good compared to my situation in that you don't have to
contribute 4% to get that 2% match, you can contribute even just 2%.

This is in the US FWTW. It's a pre-tax situation. I don't pay taxes on my
contributions or my employers contributions; but I do when I withdraw them
(earliest I can start withdrawing is age 59-1/2\. The assumption is that when
I start withdrawing, my tax rate will be lower than it is now so I'll still
"come out ahead".

------
muzani
Almost none. I had about 6 digits savings and it went down 5 digits a year.

Salary has gone up about 30%/year and I invested very heavily in that. But
even with no savings, I'm much safer than I've ever been. Good insurance
coverage, lots of job opportunities.

For context, about 80% of the region has no disposable income and the median
annual salary for a senior engineer is US$20k. Household debt is 82% of GDP,
so basically everyone owes each other, and payment often comes late.

------
raptorraver
30 in few months. I'm in an awful debt-spiral. This years goal is to get my
credit card to zero and start saving some money. First step is to find a
better paying job.

------
thr0waway1122
31 years old with $140,000 split across a 401k, Vanguard funds (bonds, total
stock market and total international stock index) and some cash for an
emergency fund. The only other expensive asset is a car which is valued around
$8,000.

------
potta_coffee
35, 6k - I got started really late in life, "bootstrapped" my career, and I'm
not in a tech hub. We're a single income family though, we're surviving and
fairly recently debt-free.

------
vegetas_mustach
34, with about 800k saved up (mostly index funds, a third in 401k and the rest
in taxable / roth ira). The lion's share is from the past couple of years
after joining Facegooglesoftazon.

------
throwaway533
31, married, $362,000 in a variety of index funds (mostly 401k, some taxable).
$132,000 in ibonds, money market, CDs. $250,000 in a paid off house. Car is
worth $5000. so about $720,000 net worth.

------
Amfy
What about yourself?

------
throwaway725749
31, married, $70k in a 401k, $1.5k in a savings account. Don’t get student
loans, kids!

------
Jocund
30

192K in Robinhood 127k Equity in my apartment 65k 401k 82k IRA 10k Savings 3k
Bonds Net worth: 479K

~~~
marketgod
What does $192K in Robinhood mean, do you have it in stock/shares, or just
sitting there? Why Robinhood? They are kind of a risk to put your money in,
with that amount you can probably call up one of the larger companies and get
X free trades, free level 2 and so on for moving your funds over, also better
fills on your orders. Also, they have better customer service and they aren't
just figuring out what they do. Lots of horror stories on Robinhood.

------
mmmmk
30, $0

------
happppy
23, 0 savings. I don't have any savings account.

